# DL issue or execution issue?



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lately in my shooting I've noticed that every once in awhile I'll have a shot go off to the right. Pretty far, 6 inches or so. This has been happening for months but has gotten loads better since I've been working on it. 

Recently I decided to video myself shooting to see if I can notice anything in my shot process. I did notice something that has me wondering... I shoot a thumb button but I do use back tension to fire it. As I'm executing I noticed my bow arm comes back towards my body ever so slightly which I'm betting is causing the impact to the right because my bow arm is weakening as I execute. 

The weird thing is my hold is DEAD STEADY throughout the whole shot. If I hadn't video'd it theres no way I'd ever noticed it.

Could this be an issue of DL being too long? I tried to push slightly harder to keep my front arm extended but it still came back to my body and it ruined my hold on target. 

School me!


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

If anything i would think too short. Right handing pushing right could mean DL or D Loop need to be slightly longer. Too long you get left shots. Honestly, it is probably neither. Shot anticipation can cause a super fast collapse right as the shot goes off causing a right hit for right handed shooters. Focus on your follow through. Make a conscious effort to hold on target even after the break. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

Robspartacus said:


> If anything i would think too short. Right handing pushing right could mean DL or D Loop need to be slightly longer. Too long you get left shots. Honestly, it is probably neither. Shot anticipation can cause a super fast collapse right as the shot goes off causing a right hit for right handed shooters. Focus on your follow through. Make a conscious effort to hold on target even after the break.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Ill focus on that. The thought remains though... why is my bow arm coming in as I execute? I'm assuming I've always shot this way but have never had a video of myself. Could something like that just be... part of my routine? Its doing my head in


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

it's most likely an execution problem called " creeping". when you are at full draw and aiming hard, your conscious attention is fully applied to aiming. when that is in process some people have a tendency to let thier anchor creep forward slightly ,letting tension off the stops,right at the start thier release process. this allow the arrow to strike the target slightly right, for a right hand shooter,or slightly left, for a left hand shooter. another term commonly used for this problem is "collapsing on the shot". concentrating on aiming, keeping the bow on the stops and running the release process smoothly and consistently, is simply too much for the conscious brain. that is why we try to move one of the processes into the sub-conscious. considering that sight, is a conscious process, so it cannot be done subconsciously and staying on the stops requires conscious checking ("feel"is also a conscious function of the brain) and effort, ....the release process, however,...can be done sub consciously,....similar to the brain activity we use when we walk or run. therefore,... it gets the nod. this allows the conscious brain to have to deal with on less aspect of the shot. there are discussions and drills devised to teach the subconscious to run the release in the archives.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

JewelCity681 said:


> Ill focus on that. The thought remains though... why is my bow arm coming in as I execute? I'm assuming I've always shot this way but have never had a video of myself. Could something like that just be... part of my routine? Its doing my head in


Its a form of target panic. Shot anticipation. Try this. Draw bow. Hold on target. Count to ten. Let down. Wait 30 seconds. Wash rinse and repeat. 10 times. Wait 2 minutes. Draw, hold, fire. If this works you now know the issue. 

If you are a thumb button guy, get a hinge. Practice with it. This is what I do. When I start getting these issues I put the button away for a few days and use hinge. As my tournament results are better with a button, I often practice with a hinge to weed out bad habits. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

merlinron said:


> it's most likely an execution problem called " creeping". when you are at full draw and aiming hard, your conscious attention is fully applied to aiming. when that is in process some people have a tendency to let thier anchor creep forward slightly ,letting tension off the stops,right at the start thier release process. this allow the arrow to strike the target slightly right, for a right hand shooter,or slightly left, for a left hand shooter. another term commonly used for this problem is "collapsing on the shot". concentrating on aiming, keeping the bow on the stops and running the release process smoothly and consistently, is simply too much for the conscious brain. that is why we try to move one of the processes into the sub-conscious. considering that sight, is a conscious process, so it cannot be done subconsciously and staying on the stops requires conscious checking ("feel"is also a conscious function of the brain) and effort, ....the release process, however,...can be done sub consciously,....similar to the brain activity we use when we walk or run. therefore,... it gets the nod. this allows the conscious brain to have to deal with on less aspect of the shot. there are discussions and drills devised to teach the subconscious to run the release in the archives.


Agree

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

Robspartacus said:


> Its a form of target panic. Shot anticipation. Try this. Draw bow. Hold on target. Count to ten. Let down. Wait 30 seconds. Wash rinse and repeat. 10 times. Wait 2 minutes. Draw, hold, fire. If this works you now know the issue.
> 
> If you are a thumb button guy, get a hinge. Practice with it. This is what I do. When I start getting these issues I put the button away for a few days and use hinge. As my tournament results are better with a button, I often practice with a hinge to weed out bad habits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


I was blank baling with my eyes closed this morning and can absolutely feel the difference in shot process when I'm not worried about aiming. Will blind blank baling a ton get the execution in my subconscious? If I could get my execution to feel this good WHILE aiming id be in good shape


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

you'd be surprised how little it takes to train the subconscious to run the release, if you've been blind baling some already, it is most likely programmed, it just needs to be taught when to run. part of a subconscious release execution is the the process that automatically tells the execution when to run by itself. in order to do this, you have to introduce a target, so the program learns to run when the pin is on the target. the key here is to have a process that will run by itself, with no prompt that says "run". then the only thing you need to think about is stopping the process if the shot isn't running right. most guys think about getting the process to run, but the reality is that they should not have to think about the shot running at all....it should happen without thought,....do you think "walk" when you want to move from one spot to another ?. if your execution is trained to run, it has to be trained to run for a reason. that reason is the conscious sight of seeing the pin in the bullseye.....that picture is the switch that turns the shot over to the release program that is ingrained in your subconscious. it needs to learn to turn on when the pin is in the bill with no conscious thought of "run", from you. what you need to do is teach the program to run when the pin is in the bullseye, so,...you need to have a bullseye up, to teach it. the procedure is to do a little blind baling ( just a 1/2 doz or so shots) to refresh your brain as to running the shot, then put up a target and shoot close,...10 yards at the very most,...where the bullseye is huge and easy as pie to stay in. your subconscious will take over and run the shot automatically if it knows the pin is in the bullseye and will stay there. then to train it to run consistently, you abandon any shot that is not running absolutely perfect and start the shot over. that teaches the subconscious execution that it must run perfect every time it runs. eventually your shot process will learn to run on that pin in the bull picture all by itself. at that point, all you have to do is concentrate on aiming and occasionally make the conscious decision to stop the shot for any obvious reason. now the hard part,...while you're teaching your shot to run as described and doing thses drills,.... you must not do any shooting other than these drills. I spent one entire summer working on these drills without shooting a single round for score,....you might need more time, you might need less,.... everybody is different. i will tell you this,...blind baling alone,... will do absolutely nothing to teach your shot execution to run by itself. blind baling is only one small, but important part of the process that is needed to get your shot to run subconsciously. blind baling is for teaching your shot process or execution to run with a new release or a new and different release process or to install a new process into your sub conscious, as when using these drills,.. it has it's place, ...certainly,... but most guys use it for something it is not capable of producing.


----------

